# New Member



## Adamska (Oct 16, 2008)

I would just like to just say hey as a new member to these forums. I recently graded to Cho dan and I'm looking to further my understanding of Tang Soo Do's history and systems. I hope theres people here who can help


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 16, 2008)

welcome to MT. I am sure you will find what your looking for!


----------



## Lynne (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome, Adam.  Congratulations on your Cho Dan!  There are some very knowledgeable people here regarding the history and systems of Tang Soo Do.  I'm sure they will be along to say hi.  There are some threads here that might assist you also.

By the way, do you know Master John Trudgill?  He and some of his students attended our annual competition last weekend.  Master Trudgill, Master Humphries and Mr. Richards gave a workshop at our school about two years ago.  Too bad I wasn't a student at the time!

Our school competes in Wales annually.

Master Trudgill:  http://www.ttfuk.co.uk/new_page_3.htm


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 16, 2008)

Ave.
You found the right forum to be sure.


----------



## DMcHenry (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats on your promotion!

Mac
Tang Soo!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT Tang Soo Do's family...

Congrat's on your recent promotion as well!!!

Please contact me at any time for some good discussion...

248-444-0343


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!  Make sure that you introduce yourself in the overall Meet and Greet Forum also!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome! Tang Soo!


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## IMP (Oct 17, 2008)

Congrats on Chodan! Welcome to MartialTalk. I'm sure you can find the help you want.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 17, 2008)

Shwmai, *Adamska*.  Welcome aboard the good ship Martial Talk.  There's plenty here to browse and investigate and, as *Lynne* said above, plenty of knowledgeable folk to help out too.

Enjoy.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 17, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to MT, and congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## Adamska (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow thanks for all the welcomes and congratulations !  I've actually been viewing the forums for a while, poping back every now and then, it's been very helpfull and I've learnt a lot. But i thought it was time to actually make some input and join, so here i am 

@ Lynne:
Yes i know Master John Trudgill, he was the head of the examaning board that graded me in my dan test. I'm a member of his federation. You said your school competes in Wales annualy ? Have you been over yourself to compete ?
(if this is the wrong place to discuss this then just message me instead)


----------



## Lynne (Oct 19, 2008)

Adamska said:


> Wow thanks for all the welcomes and congratulations !  I've actually been viewing the forums for a while, poping back every now and then, it's been very helpfull and I've learnt a lot. But i thought it was time to actually make some input and join, so here i am
> 
> @ Lynne:
> Yes i know Master John Trudgill, he was the head of the examaning board that graded me in my dan test. I'm a member of his federation. You said your school competes in Wales annualy ? Have you been over yourself to compete ?
> (if this is the wrong place to discuss this then just message me instead)


 Hi Adam

I think it's probably just fine to discuss things here.  No, I haven't been to Wales yet.  Our school goes over in March, I think.   I would love for my daughter and myself to be able to go.

I'm hoping that Master Trudgill will conduct another clinic at our school. Our students got quite the workout.  Rope ladders with wooden horizontal pieces were placed on the floor at one point.  Students had to do all kinds of stepping.  I kept hearing, "Ouch, ouch" as they misstepped and landed on the wooden pieces


----------



## Adamska (Oct 20, 2008)

lol  yeah Master Trudgill gives great classes. 

I think the next international competition organised by our federation will be next May so i hope to see you there, I'm sure it would be a great experience


----------

